# Let's See Your Christmas Lights Shots



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Here's a sampling of mine from today's Fun Photo Friday - Christmas Lights 2013:




























And the nearby Hot Chocolate and Snack Wagons converted to B&W for atmosphere:


----------

